# Uber people don't tip



## Sweetpete57

I probably answered my own question by reading some older posts, but why do hardly any Uber passengers tip? I am dumbfounded how rarely I get tipped. And the demographics are irrelevant. Yesterday my best tip was from a group of high school freshman, whereas I got stiffed by multiple young, friendly couples living in expensive houses. Does Uber make it like impossible to add a tip? I've never used the app as a passenger.


----------



## SHalester

The biggest reason? When Uber was hatched they advertised that tipping was required like it was a 'taxi/cab'. AND that has stuck. Tipping in the app is EASY. Pax just either never look at the app after, or aren't tippers. Heck, 40% of my pax don't even rate.....

If you were expecting tips, then you will be disappointed.......a lot.... I prefer to think of tips as xmas morning...but they come more often then just once a year.
🤶


----------



## Sweetpete57

I'm learning that driving Uber is only worth it when it's busy, or when you end up with a lot of longer trips. Uber definitely caters to their passengers mores than their drivers!


----------



## mbd

Most people have no money... 😁


----------



## FLKeys

Tipping is a regional thing. I work in 3 different markets and each market tips differently.

1 Market tips over 60%
1 Market tips 30-40%
1 Market pretty much doesn't tip, maybe 1% at best.

Overall I have received tips on 56% of my trips to date.


----------



## islanddriver

FLKeys said:


> Tipping is a regional thing. I work in 3 different markets and each market tips differently.
> 
> 1 Market tips over 60%
> 1 Market tips 30-40%
> 1 Market pretty much doesn't tip, maybe 1% at best.
> 
> Overall I have received tips on 56% of my trips to date.


Lucky you I get 10,% in tips. In fact I've have people say the tip is include right. And on the beginning Uber said tipping was not required. And you couldn't tip in the app. Plus drivers were making $90,000 a year. People think if you make that they don't need to tip.


----------



## SHalester

treat tips like xmas morning......but more often....and you will be fine.


----------



## islanddriver

I don't think about tips if I get them.i get them.


----------



## SharingMyRidres

FLKeys said:


> Tipping is a regional thing. I work in 3 different markets and each market tips differently.
> 
> 1 Market tips over 60%
> 1 Market tips 30-40%
> 1 Market pretty much doesn't tip, maybe 1% at best.
> 
> Overall I have received tips on 56% of my trips to date.


What was the 1% market?


----------



## Dekero

Hmmmm... That's funny cuz I'm rocking close to 22% tips this week.. and that's not counting any of the cash which was absurdly high....

Maybe you need to reconsider how you approach it..... Just saying....hell I've been saying for months....

Thx for asking though...


----------



## BuberDriver

add this sign to your car "For protection against Coronavirus you must tip your driver"... it might work, I mean look at all the idiots here


----------



## SHalester

Dekero said:


> That's funny cuz I'm rocking close to 22% tips this week.


when I grow up I want to be just like you. :coolio:


----------



## FLKeys

SharingMyRidres said:


> What was the 1% market?


Miami Market.


----------



## Negg

Lyft passengers tip way more then uber passengers, at least from my experience


----------



## Dekero

SHalester said:


> when I grow up I want to be just like you. :coolio:


Can't be duplicated... Broke the mold.... But hey it's something to live for....


----------



## SHalester

Dekero said:


> Broke the mold.


thank goodness.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Dekero said:


> Hmmmm... That's funny cuz I'm rocking close to 22% tips this week.. and that's not counting any of the cash which was absurdly high....
> 
> Maybe you need to reconsider how you approach it..... Just saying....hell I've been saying for months....
> 
> Thx for asking though...
> 
> View attachment 426064


Nope still works


----------



## btone31

Sweetpete57 said:


> I probably answered my own question by reading some older posts, but why do hardly any Uber passengers tip? I am dumbfounded how rarely I get tipped. And the demographics are irrelevant. Yesterday my best tip was from a group of high school freshman, whereas I got stiffed by multiple young, friendly couples living in expensive houses. Does Uber make it like impossible to add a tip? I've never used the app as a passenger.


High school freshmen? Was there an adult accompanying them?


----------



## Tarvus

btone31 said:


> High school freshmen? Was there an adult accompanying them?


My exact thoughts.


----------



## Galveston

Uber is middle market and lyft is the two extremes, the Walmart worker trying to get to work and the uppity middle aged woman who thinks you get a better driver with lyft.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Sweetpete57 said:


> I probably answered my own question by reading some older posts, but why do hardly any Uber passengers tip? I am dumbfounded how rarely I get tipped. And the demographics are irrelevant. Yesterday my best tip was from a group of high school freshman, whereas I got stiffed by multiple young, friendly couples living in expensive houses. Does Uber make it like impossible to add a tip? I've never used the app as a passenger.


When Uber was launched, they openly condemned the idea of tipping. The instructions given to drivers was to refuse gratuities, and only accept them if the pax insisted. The first version of the Uber app didn't allow in-app tipping, all tips had to be cash.

A lot of pax got the impression, given by Uber, that offering a tip was a faux pas and the driver would be offended.

Of course, the tenor has changed, but it hasn't been that long since this was the official attitude, and Uber has never officially walked back their initial condemnation of tips


----------



## Mark h Silvernail

Sweetpete57 said:


> I probably answered my own question by reading some older posts, but why do hardly any Uber passengers tip? I am dumbfounded how rarely I get tipped. And the demographics are irrelevant. Yesterday my best tip was from a group of high school freshman, whereas I got stiffed by multiple young, friendly couples living in expensive houses. Does Uber make it like impossible to add a tip? I've never used the app as a passenger.


I think the reason you see less tipping not that you ever really got any. I dont drive much though the last time I put a few days in before this virus had me stop driving I noticed that there are many more people using other peoples app. When I first started it was rare and I always got the rider. Then I started noticing that people burned there Uber account and moved onto Lyft and now I see they must off screwed that up as well. If they are not close to 5 stars I dont bother and I have been pretty much correct when taking a 4.5 star rated driver. So as far as the tip goes there is no way to add it for most riders in this area because most are not in control of the app.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

I’m guessing everyone on this forum tips.


----------



## GuidoTKP

FLKeys said:


> Tipping is a regional thing. I work in 3 different markets and each market tips differently.
> 
> 1 Market tips over 60%
> 1 Market tips 30-40%
> 1 Market pretty much doesn't tip, maybe 1% at best.
> 
> Overall I have received tips on 56% of my trips to date.


True. Locals vs. Tourists.
Tourists are far better tippers.


----------



## jemini48

Sweetpete57 said:


> I probably answered my own question by reading some older posts, but why do hardly any Uber passengers tip? I am dumbfounded how rarely I get tipped. And the demographics are irrelevant. Yesterday my best tip was from a group of high school freshman, whereas I got stiffed by multiple young, friendly couples living in expensive houses. Does Uber make it like impossible to add a tip? I've never used the app as a passenger.


If you are doing Rides, the tips are usually not very high or often. Airport runs can be good, but most of the time, if the fare is high, the tip is low or non-existent. Uber Eats is just the opposite. A lot of food, long distance to Dropoff, you will get a tip that at times is more than the Fare. If you want tips, deliver food. the customers treat you in a sense like a Waitress or Waiter. They feel you did some work in getting the food to them, versus sitting on your duff, driving them to where their going and saying good bye to them


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Uber pushed a "no need to tip" on their initial campaign. It's now "common knowledge" that you don't need to tip your uber driver. And then it also wiped off on lyft that there's no need to tip there either.


And believe it or not I've had people tell me in the taxi that they don't tip their uber driver... then turn around and tip me 10-20% for their cab ride.

Because you have to tip your taxi driver...



Blame Travis Kalanick for that BS.


----------



## Cdub2k

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uber pushed a "no need to tip" on their initial campaign. It's now "common knowledge" that you don't need to tip your uber driver. And then it also wiped off on lyft that there's no need to tip there either.
> 
> And believe it or not I've had people tell me in the taxi that they don't tip their uber driver... then turn around and tip me 10-20% for their cab ride.
> 
> Because you have to tip your taxi driver...
> 
> Blame Travis Kalanick for that BS.


I don't buy this explanation on the grounds that this is 2020, 8 years since the launch of Uber X and 11 years since Uber launched their Luxury only app. The small % of people who remembered that campaign from a decade ago doesn't affect the bottom line. And even if they did remember that campaign there has been much much much more recent material that states the drivers aren't making enough money. The recent strikes in NY and the Californian struggle has made national news on top of other articles.


----------



## Boca Ratman

FLKeys said:


> Tipping is a regional thing. I work in 3 different markets and each market tips differently.
> 
> 1 Market tips over 60%
> 1 Market tips 30-40%
> 1 Market pretty much doesn't tip, maybe 1% at best.
> 
> Overall I have received tips on 56% of my trips to date.


3? The keys, Miami and where?


----------



## z_z_z_

SHalester said:


> The biggest reason? When Uber was hatched they advertised that tipping was required like it was a 'taxi/cab'. AND that has stuck. Tipping in the app is EASY. Pax just either never look at the app after, or aren't tippers. Heck, 40% of my pax don't even rate.....
> 
> If you were expecting tips, then you will be disappointed.......a lot.... I prefer to think of tips as xmas morning...but they come more often then just once a year.
> &#129334;


You mean Uber used to say that tipping was NOT required right?

Actually for many years they said the "tip was included in the fare" and tipping was completely banned, not just "not required".

Drivers could be fired for accepting cash for any reason whatsoever and of course the app had no way to tip.

After the drivers threatened to sue, they changed it to "tipping is not required".



Cdub2k said:


> I don't buy this explanation on the grounds that this is 2020, 8 years since the launch of Uber X and 11 years since Uber launched their Luxury only app. The small % of people who remembered that campaign from a decade ago doesn't affect the bottom line. And even if they did remember that campaign there has been much much much more recent material that states the drivers aren't making enough money. The recent strikes in NY and the Californian struggle has made national news on top of other articles.


Give people ANY excuse not to tip and they will not tip, even if it was marketing from 8 years ago. People now genuinely laugh at the idea of tipping an Uber driver because of this. When people used Uber for the first time the question was "do I need to tip?" and the answer was "No." and they haven't changed their mind since then.



Dekero said:


> Hmmmm... That's funny cuz I'm rocking close to 22% tips this week.. and that's not counting any of the cash which was absurdly high....
> 
> Maybe you need to reconsider how you approach it..... Just saying....hell I've been saying for months....
> 
> Thx for asking though...
> 
> View attachment 426064


22% is nothing. Let me know when you get to 100% (meaning half of your take home is from tips).

That was a good night in the taxi business before LUBER was ever invented and TOLD PEOPLE NOT TO TIP.


----------



## Boca Ratman

z_z_z_ said:


> Drivers could be fired for accepting cash for any reason whatsoever and of course the app had no way to tip.
> 
> After the drivers threatened to sue, they changed it to "tipping is not required".


Not quite. There was never a rule against Tipping in cash. In fact, in the help it said re tipping that it was included it the fare and additional tipping was not necessary but had to be in cash if so desired.

It was later changed to no need to tip after lawsuits.


----------



## z_z_z_

Boca Ratman said:


> Not quite. There was never a rule against Tipping in cash. In fact, in the help it said re tipping that it was included it the fare and additional tipping was not necessary but had to be in cash if so desired.
> 
> It was later changed to no need to tip after lawsuits.


I believe that originally there was a blanket ban on accepting cash in any form in Uber's rules, therefore tipping was effectively banned.

Of course this wording would have been adjusted at some point, but I am going back to the original Uber.

Uber was supposed to be 100% "cashless"


----------



## NotYetADriver

Dekero said:


> Hmmmm... That's funny cuz I'm rocking close to 22% tips this week.. and that's not counting any of the cash which was absurdly high....
> 
> Maybe you need to reconsider how you approach it..... Just saying....hell I've been saying for months....
> 
> Thx for asking though...
> 
> View attachment 426064


Awesome man!

You're only $972.82 from having a decent week !


----------



## SleelWheels

I only get tips from pax who work in the tip industry pretty much. Like tonight for example, $10 cash tip from a server getting off work, on top of an $18 fare. Nice grab.


----------



## FLKeys

Boca Ratman said:


> 3? The keys, Miami and where?


Fort Meyers/Naples

I have now drove in 6 Florida Markets multiple times.


----------



## Boca Ratman

z_z_z_ said:


> I believe that originally there was a blanket ban on accepting cash in any form in Uber's rules, therefore tipping was effectively banned.
> 
> Of course this wording would have been adjusted at some point, but I am going back to the original Uber.
> 
> Uber was supposed to be 100% "cashless"


Tipping was discouraged but not banned. Never could we be fired for taking cash tips, that is just not true.  They played with the wording over time, and after the lawsuits over "the tip is included" they doubled down on discouraging tipping.

The help said something like "tipping is not required nor expected"

It wasn't until TK went on leave shortly before being forced to resign did they add the tipping feature in app.



FLKeys said:


> Fort Meyers/Naples
> 
> I have now drove in 6 Florida Markets multiple times.


Ah. I get a 404 error when I go to the fares tab. I've driven in 4 markets. Orlando, Central Atlanta coast, miami and Tampa. I cant see rates for any on them.


----------



## TBone

Its just random and I still hear "its included in the ride" at least once or twice a year. But, how many of us really truly go out of our way to do or say something that will make the trip memorable. Do you offer water...no seriously (lol I don't). Do you ask how they are doing or attempt to carry on a conversation with a willing participant or force it on someone who doesn't want to talk.
I have tipped all my drivers except one...I said hello and received no response. Commented on his ride and no response. That got him a 3 star and no tip.
My best tips happen when I smile and try to connect with someone. A couple weeks ago I received a $10 tip on an $8 ride because I asked the person about the Somali owned strip mall that I picked them up from and about their culture. Did you know Somali cuisine is mainly Italian because that's who colonized them? It's little stuff that makes a difference.


----------



## SHalester

z_z_z_ said:


> You mean Uber used to say that tipping was NOT required right?


nope. When uber was advertising they would say no tips were required as they were comparing themselves to cabs. I'm old enough to remember those ads.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

SHalester said:


> nope. When uber was advertising they would say no tips were required as they were comparing themselves to cabs. I'm old enough to remember those ads.


I'm old enough to remember 6.5x surge every friday and saturday night in downtown ft. worth.... &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## z_z_z_

SHalester said:


> nope. When uber was advertising they would say no tips were required as they were comparing themselves to cabs. I'm old enough to remember those ads.


Ok but your first post says "tipping was required" I think you made a typo


----------



## SHalester

z_z_z_ said:


> I think you made a typo


Yeah, I did leave out 'wasn't'. My bad. Add to the blooper pile.


----------



## Ylinks

I made 2,355 trips in the two and a half years before COVID-19 hit, making about $8 per trip after gas. So that's about $150 per week or a little less than $20,000 total. Of that, probably $2,000 was tips. So Uber paid me $18,000. Little did I know that my tips were coming. In the last 12 weeks the Gov't. has tipped me $7,200. Thanks!


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Big enough sample size this week to show that tips are down, generally.


----------



## mellorock

Sweetpete57 said:


> I probably answered my own question by reading some older posts, but why do hardly any Uber passengers tip? I am dumbfounded how rarely I get tipped. And the demographics are irrelevant. Yesterday my best tip was from a group of high school freshman, whereas I got stiffed by multiple young, friendly couples living in expensive houses. Does Uber make it like impossible to add a tip? I've never used the app as a passenger.


Tonight picked up blonde 3.00 in morning . The person paying for ride promised to tip very well . There is no official rate for ***** delivery . But I can hope he has a performance problem ,there was no tip . But that is nothing new to


----------



## Boca Ratman

NauticalWheeler said:


> Big enough sample size this week to show that tips are down, generally.
> 
> View attachment 482642


Holy crap! You do more trips in a week than I do most months.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Boca Ratman said:


> Holy crap! You do more trips in a week than I do most months.


Nah, just during "rent" week &#128521;


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Sweetpete57 said:


> I probably answered my own question by reading some older posts, but why do hardly any Uber passengers tip? I am dumbfounded how rarely I get tipped. And the demographics are irrelevant. Yesterday my best tip was from a group of high school freshman, whereas I got stiffed by multiple young, friendly couples living in expensive houses. Does Uber make it like impossible to add a tip? I've never used the app as a passenger.


The reason why few pax tip goes back to the beginnings of rideshare. Former CEO of Uber Travis Kalanick popularised the slogan "No need to tip!" in advertisements and in his promotion of Uber. He told the media and pax that the tip was included in the fare, which was a lie (a tip is "pass-through" money that gets passed by a company from a customer direct to a worker without the company taking any part of it, however Uber took their commission from all monies received by pax - no part of any revenue received by Uber from pax was given directly to a driver by Uber without Uber taking a cut). Uber also directly discouraged drivers from accepting cash tips from pax, advising them to politely decline them.

Eventually pressure from drivers made Uber begrudgingly allow pax to tip drivers in the app, however after years of Uber telling pax that tips were (a) unwanted by drivers, (b) already included in the fare and (c) unnecessary, the die was already cast.


----------



## Nats121

The Gift of Fish said:


> Eventually pressure from drivers made Uber begrudgingly allow pax to tip drivers in the app


Actually it was NYC that brought about the tipping policy change. NYC was about to mandate in-app tipping for all rideshare companies. (Lyft already had it). Uber saw the handwriting on the wall and made the change nationwide as part of their "180 Days of Change" promotion.


----------



## sellkatsell44

❔


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Cdub2k said:


> I don't buy this explanation on the grounds that this is 2020, 8 years since the launch of Uber X and 11 years since Uber launched their Luxury only app. The small % of people who remembered that campaign from a decade ago doesn't affect the bottom line. And even if they did remember that campaign there has been much much much more recent material that states the drivers aren't making enough money. The recent strikes in NY and the Californian struggle has made national news on top of other articles.


I literally had this conversation with someone yesterday. Her phone went dead and the hostess at Chili's called her a taxi.

I asked her if she tipped her waitress. "yes duh"

I asked her if she tipped her uber drivers "uhh no, i thought the tip was included"

I ended up with..

$4.80 tip on a $10.20 fare (She gave me a $20 and asked "just $5.00 back")

The uber fare would have been a min trip. It was just 2.00-ish miles plus the 2.40 start and some redlights.

And the most recent information?

Drivers average $20 an hour... that's the most recent. They took one of the best paying markets in the US and they are waving that information around as being reality for all of us.

Another recent thing they did was to release and publicize the average for all drivers in the US between 2014 and 2017. That was quite a few pay cuts ago.

I seem to recall being able to make $300 every Saturday back then.


----------



## mellorock

Sweetpete57 said:


> I probably answered my own question by reading some older posts, but why do hardly any Uber passengers tip? I am dumbfounded how rarely I get tipped. And the demographics are irrelevant. Yesterday my best tip was from a group of high school freshman, whereas I got stiffed by multiple young, friendly couples living in expensive houses. Does Uber make it like impossible to add a tip? I've never used the app as a passenger.


It will drive you nuts &#128522;


----------



## Banger

Uber sent me a covid back seat sign and the last recommendation to the px is to tip your driver. They did a 180.


----------



## AveragePerson

Because tipping is not necessary. But if you really need to leave a tip:


----------



## Lyle

islanddriver said:


> Lucky you I get 10,% in tips. In fact I've have people say the tip is include right. And on the beginning Uber said tipping was not required. And you couldn't tip in the app. Plus drivers were making $90,000 a year. People think if you make that they don't need to tip.


When I first started driving 4 years ago This idea of not having to tip an Uber driver was what people bought into. Uber presented this as an incentive for the riders to use Uber. I got a pickup from cruise terminal to a hotel was a 5 minute ride. Helped with several pieces of heavy luggage, waited in the line. More confusion at hotel. It was a mother abd daughter and as they were getting out the older lady went to get her purse and tip me and the younger told her no don't tip.On another ride I picked up a group of people at a hotel and a lady was going to tip me and a guy told her the tip is included in the trip. There was also a misconception that we were somehow making a loyt of money. One college girl commented to me you guys make a lot of money . I asked her how much was your ride she said like $8 I said I get maybe a little more than half of that and have to uy gas. She seemed surprised that Uber doesn't pay for our gas. I asked her so how can you think the drivers are making a lot of money. One girl told me ,wow Uber got you a really nice car. I told her this is my car! Theres no question that many people look down on Uber/Lyft drivers , and are entitled Aholes who don't think we are deserving of a tip.


----------



## DJJoeyZ

If someone is constantly not getting tips, it’s time to look at the constant variable and not look to blame the customers.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Negg said:


> Lyft passengers tip way more then uber passengers, at least from my experience


Not for me, I even got tipped more often on uber before uber added tipping.


----------



## SHalester

DJJoeyZ said:


> If someone is constantly not getting tips


define 'constantly' and what percent of rides are YOU tipped?


----------



## Boca Ratman

Nats121 said:


> Actually it was NYC that brought about the tipping policy change. NYC was about to mandate in-app tipping for all rideshare companies. (Lyft already had it). Uber saw the handwriting on the wall and made the change nationwide as part of their "180 Days of Change" promotion.


It was more all the bad press Uber received and Travis's behavioral problems.


----------



## MikhailCA

TBone said:


> But, how many of us really truly go out of our way to do or say something that will make the trip *memorable*.


I can lock down the windows, shut down ventilation and start farting during the ride. You will remember this trip for your entire life.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

:whistling: uber will now show "expected" tip amount on incoming UE requests. Customers have 1 hour to edit the amount after the delivery...


----------



## mch

NauticalWheeler said:


> :whistling: uber will now show "expected" tip amount on incoming UE requests. Customers have 1 hour to edit the amount after the delivery...


This started in my market last night as well. I went 7 for 7 on tipped orders.

But If Im understanding it correctly, I'm worried this could rapidly deteriorate into scam city with people throwing up big tips to make sure they get a quick delivery and then pulling them back. Ive never ordered UE so im not sure how easy it is to pull back a tip.


----------



## tohunt4me

Sweetpete57 said:


> I probably answered my own question by reading some older posts, but why do hardly any Uber passengers tip? I am dumbfounded how rarely I get tipped. And the demographics are irrelevant. Yesterday my best tip was from a group of high school freshman, whereas I got stiffed by multiple young, friendly couples living in expensive houses. Does Uber make it like impossible to add a tip? I've never used the app as a passenger.


uber Slogan
" NO NEED TO TIP " !

MILLIONS WERE SPENT ADVERTISING THAT MESSAGE.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

mch said:


> This started in my market last night as well. I went 7 for 7 on tipped orders.
> 
> But If Im understanding it correctly, I'm worried this could rapidly deteriorate into scam city with people throwing up big tips to make sure they get a quick delivery and then pulling them back. Ive never ordered UE so im not sure how easy it is to pull back a tip.


In the notifications for it, Uber makes very clear that they have an hour after delivery to edit tip amounts. I expect many to be edited to smaller amounts after delivery. People suck and are shifty to others, especially when there is no face to face interaction.

What this tells me, though, is that Uber is having trouble getting drivers to accept $3 min fare Eats trips. Lol, I wonder why.


----------



## Boca Ratman

mch said:


> This started in my market last night as well. I went 7 for 7 on tipped orders.
> 
> But If Im understanding it correctly, I'm worried this could rapidly deteriorate into scam city with people throwing up big tips to make sure they get a quick delivery and then pulling them back. Ive never ordered UE so im not sure how easy it is to pull back a tip.


What is the average ratio before ?


----------



## mch

Boca Ratman said:


> What is the average ratio before ?


Its about same. When I do eats I usually get 1 or 2 out of 10 or so that don't tip. With several nights where they all do. I wasnt trying to atrribute going 7 for 7 to up front tipping, I was mentioning it to say I havent had one pulled back yet. Its a small sample size though.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

22


Dekero said:


> Hmmmm... That's funny cuz I'm rocking close to 22% tips this week.. and that's not counting any of the cash which was absurdly high....
> 
> Maybe you need to reconsider how you approach it..... Just saying....hell I've been saying for months....
> 
> Thx for asking though...
> 
> View attachment 426064


22% tips, eh. Who cares, that sucks for anyone in the service industry. Nothing to brag about, even if it's Uber!


----------



## SHalester

dekero is no longer here; sent on permanent, unrequested vacation. Oh, not unrequested. He aimed for it. 

22% sucks for RS? OH, do tell what your tips are? And I ain't asking for eats.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

SHalester said:


> dekero is no longer here; sent on permanent, unrequested vacation. Oh, not unrequested. He aimed for it.
> 
> 22% sucks for RS? OH, do tell what your tips are? And I ain't asking for eats.


Yes, I make more money than you!


----------



## SHalester

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yes, I make more money than you!


are you limiting your silly statement to RS income? OK, you do; how's that¿ If you are not limiting your silly statement I truely doubt your AGI is anywhere near mine. How's THAT?

I see you didn't answer the question, tho. Cat got your tongue?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

SHalester said:


> are you limiting your silly statement to RS income? OK, you do; how's that¿ If you are not limiting your silly statement I truely doubt your AGI is anywhere near mine. How's THAT?
> 
> I see you didn't answer the question, tho. Cat got your tongue?


Yes, I already confirmed with you, I make more money!


----------



## SHalester

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I make more money!


OK, if you say so. No run along, puppy; go play with the other puppies.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

SHalester said:


> OK, if you say so. No run along, puppy; go play with the other puppies.


Oh I know so!


----------



## wallae

Sweetpete57 said:


> I probably answered my own question by reading some older posts, but why do hardly any Uber passengers tip? I am dumbfounded how rarely I get tipped. And the demographics are irrelevant. Yesterday my best tip was from a group of high school freshman, whereas I got stiffed by multiple young, friendly couples living in expensive houses. Does Uber make it like impossible to add a tip? I've never used the app as a passenger.


Tips don't bail you out.
It's too easy to say i'll tip you in the app and perhaps never see you again.
I only drive good surge or quest or both combined. Then I don't really care.
You either make a wage where you are that makes you happy or you don't.



Sweetpete57 said:


> I'm learning that driving Uber is only worth it when it's busy, or when you end up with a lot of longer trips. Uber definitely caters to their passengers mores than their drivers!


 Not here. The long trips of 12 bucks all leave you with a 30 minute trip home alone


----------



## Uber Panda

Here's my tip ... Don't drive for Uber.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Oh I know so!


If you really wanna' laugh, pull down your pants and stand in front of a mirror. Actually, far better chance you'll start crying uncontrollably!


----------



## Boca Ratman

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yes, I make more money than you!


You consistently make more than 22% in in-app tips doing rideshare?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Boca Ratman said:


> You consistently make more than 22% in in-app tips doing rideshare?


No. It was a comment directly aimed at you know who!


----------

